# An old ladies paws



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have never noticed that before. Would love some pictures.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper sure had a sugar face and some gray (well, many) in his coat, but I don't remember any in his paws.
Pics would be nice for sure.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm maybe my old lady in only one with white paws!!

I'll take some pics tomorrow and try work out how to put them up.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sky who is 12 has white paws also. I will try to get a picture. They are pretty "moppy" right now. She has a appointment with the groomer next week.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Sky who is 12 has white paws also. I will try to get a picture. They are pretty "moppy" right now. She has a appointment with the groomer next week.


Ah my girl isn't the only one!!! Really it wouldn't have suprised me as she doesn't tend to stick to the normal standards! I'm afraid she might have picked that up from me, since spinal specialist told me I wouldnt walk again and I'm back rock climbing, skiing, kayaking, mountaineering, cycling etc!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

bbuzz said:


> Ah my girl isn't the only one!!! Really it wouldn't have suprised me as she doesn't tend to stick to the normal standards! I'm afraid she might have picked that up from me, since spinal specialist told me I wouldnt walk again and I'm back rock climbing, skiing, kayaking, mountaineering, cycling etc!


That certainly is a great way to be different!! So glad to hear you were not only able to walk again but to do all the other activities you enjoy!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Max is almost 13 3/4's and he has white paws. He also has white going through more and more of his fur. He had a sugar face at 5 years old. The white and grey just makes them all more disting






uished!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your max, is one good looking boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max is so HANDSOME!! Love the picture!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Max is a very handsome boy!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen and goldencontriever, Thanks so much! He's Mommie's good boy as well!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My girl has white through her coat, little white hairs... she's 10.5 years old. The tip of her tail had gone gray but the show-style trim I do on the tail cut most of that off. She does have white in her paws now too that is clearly from age. I love the seniors! I have a black Greyhound who at age five is going quite gray in the face and paws also. My Borzoi is completely white faced now and has silver running through his brindle patches. It's stunningly beautiful if you ask me  Of course Rigby the Whippet is white faced, but he kind of always has been, it's just his natural color. He's turning 14.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My black boy who is turning gray... I have seen photos of him as a young racing dog and he had NO gray hairs.




























Down the backs of his forelegs is gray too. I think he will be one of those black Greyhounds who ends up looking like this when he's truly old:










Here's my Borzoi boy with his pretty silver shading


----------

